
China, Huawei propose internet protocol with a built-in killswitch - joyfulmantis
https://www.engadget.com/2020-03-30-china-huawei-new-ip-proposal.html
======
mamborambo
The original goal of the Internet's design was a network that can survive even
the nuclear war, and that is why TCP/IP has multiple routing and redundancy.
Why is the modern Internet so easy for authoritarian governments to control
and partition? Knowing China's main motivation, I don't trust any of their so
called innovation.

------
shahbaby
Up next: ISIS proposes new protocols for airport security.

------
the_resistence
Never forget. Never again.

